# Help Made Mistake



## cagle06 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was following the how to guide of rooting my Samsung Galaxy 4g lte. I was at the step of the process where I started the process of SCH-I545_423399_Kernal.tar. My wife, 6 year old son and nephew all came charging inside. Somehow someway the confusion caused a problem. When I try to turn the phone on it comes up saying firmware encountered a problem please try again. I left battery out for over a minute and tried the process all over but now that is all I can do aside going back into the download mode. I had started this process on XDA developers site. The other thing is that I after starting this I had used the above file when my phone is the SCH-I405. Any help or assistance is appreciated.


----------



## cagle06 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok I was able to get Odin to restore my phone after doing some reading here and used that restore file. When I try to run the prerelease kernel and Odin just sits at the NAND Write start.


----------

